# PS4 Pro wie hinstellen für bessere kühlen?



## Sebbi12392 (24. August 2017)

*PS4 Pro wie hinstellen für bessere kühlen?*

Servus,

wie sollte die PS4 Pro am besten stehen?

Liegend oder Hochkant Stehend?

Weil liegend aufm Tisch erwärmt se denn doch Gründlich und der Lüfter dreht relativ laut.

Oder kann man auch einfach was drunter stellen das se etwas erhöht steht?

Mfg


----------



## Pisaopfer (24. August 2017)

*AW: PS4 Pro wie hinstellen für bessere kühlen?*

Wie wäre es damit?
Cooler Master NotePal XL Notebook-Kühler Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Ferix2x (24. August 2017)

*AW: PS4 Pro wie hinstellen für bessere kühlen?*

Wenn man die Spiele auf der Platte hat ist die pro eigentlich leise. Ansonsten liegend

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Zeus18 (24. August 2017)

*AW: PS4 Pro wie hinstellen für bessere kühlen?*

Relativ Laut. Was für eine hast du denn bitte erwischt?


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (24. August 2017)

*AW: PS4 Pro wie hinstellen für bessere kühlen?*

Kühlen kann man die Pro selbst mit einer Custom wakü nicht. (Linus hat das schon getestet). Ich würde empfehlen ein Kühlpack drunterzulegen oder die irgendwohin stellen, wo die luftzufuhr nicht blockiert wird.


----------



## Blackout27 (24. August 2017)

*AW: PS4 Pro wie hinstellen für bessere kühlen?*

Das die Pro unter Last hörbar-laut wird ist normal (~3 Sone).

Stell die Konsole frei auf (egal ob liegend oder stehend)  damit die Konsole von jeder Seite frische Luft ziehen und abgeben kann. 

Ein Kühler unter der Konsole (oben verlinkter hatte ich selbst zum Test verwendet) bringt keine Änderung der Lautstärke.

Grüße


----------



## blautemple (25. August 2017)

*AW: PS4 Pro wie hinstellen für bessere kühlen?*



Zeus18 schrieb:


> Relativ Laut. Was für eine hast du denn bitte erwischt?



Jede Pro ist verglichen mit einem leisen PC laut, da kann man auch nichts gegen machen, da die Lüfter Steuerung scheinbar auch ein stück weit lastabhängig regelt


----------



## Zeus18 (25. August 2017)

*AW: PS4 Pro wie hinstellen für bessere kühlen?*



blautemple schrieb:


> Jede Pro ist verglichen mit einem leisen PC laut, da kann man auch nichts gegen machen, da die Lüfter Steuerung scheinbar auch ein stück weit lastabhängig regelt



Ja gegen einen PC selbstverständlich, aber halt nicht das extremste, denn meine PS4 Pro habe ich auf dem Tisch ca. 60cm weit stehen, und die bei vollast ist die so gut wie unhörbar.


----------



## blautemple (25. August 2017)

*AW: PS4 Pro wie hinstellen für bessere kühlen?*



Zeus18 schrieb:


> Ja gegen einen PC selbstverständlich, aber halt nicht das extremste, denn meine PS4 Pro habe ich auf dem Tisch ca. 60cm weit stehen, und die bei vollast ist die so gut wie unhörbar.



Dann bist du wohl einfach nicht so empfindlich, ich empfinde die auch aus 2,5m Entfernung noch als sehr laut und klar hörbar.


----------



## Zeus18 (25. August 2017)

*AW: PS4 Pro wie hinstellen für bessere kühlen?*

Ja dito.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. August 2017)

*AW: PS4 Pro wie hinstellen für bessere kühlen?*

Wir haben auch eine PS4 Pro, die ist leise und wird nicht so warm.


----------



## LiFaD1203 (25. August 2017)

*AW: PS4 Pro wie hinstellen für bessere kühlen?*

Machen kann man gegen die Lautstärke schon was, aber natürlich auf kosten der Garantie. [emoji6] Auf die Speicherchips kleine Kühlkörper kleben macht schon einen groß Unterschied. Wenn man dann zusätzlich noch ein Lüfter drauf blasen lässt ist endgültig Ruhe. [emoji4]


----------



## Sebbi12392 (25. August 2017)

*AW: PS4 Pro wie hinstellen für bessere kühlen?*

Ok. Kann sein das ich da recht Empfindlich bin. Mein PC vorher war selbst unter Volllast fast unhörbar. Vielleicht gewöhn ich mich dran.

Ich hab Links etwa 40 cm Abstand zur Wand und nach hinten etwa 30cm.

Vorne und Rechts ist alles kein Problem.

Langt das?


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. August 2017)

*AW: PS4 Pro wie hinstellen für bessere kühlen?*

Das sollte reichen, welche Temperaturen herrschen den bei dir im Zimmer ( Dachboden )?


----------



## the_move (26. August 2017)

*AW: PS4 Pro wie hinstellen für bessere kühlen?*



blautemple schrieb:


> Jede Pro ist verglichen mit einem leisen PC laut, da kann man auch nichts gegen machen, da die Lüfter Steuerung scheinbar auch ein stück weit lastabhängig regelt



Ähm, Nö! Nicht jede!

Test Lüfterlautstärke PS4 PRO


----------



## Sebbi12392 (26. August 2017)

*AW: PS4 Pro wie hinstellen für bessere kühlen?*

Hab n Dachgeschosszimmer wos im Sommer schon 30 Grad bekommen kann. Da zock ich dann aber normal net

Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Chibs (26. August 2017)

*AW: PS4 Pro wie hinstellen für bessere kühlen?*

Auf jeden Fall sollte die Konsole (egal welche) nach allen Richtungen viel Platz haben , so wie ein PC eben. Meine Pro steht auf einem kleinen mobilen Glastisch und wird eigentlich nie laut. In einem engen Regal wo nach hinten kaum noch Platz ist und auch oben alles geschlossen würde auch jeder Rechner aus dem letzten Loch pfeifen.


----------



## blautemple (26. August 2017)

*AW: PS4 Pro wie hinstellen für bessere kühlen?*



the_move schrieb:


> Ähm, Nö! Nicht jede!
> 
> Test Lüfterlautstärke PS4 PRO



Ehrlich jetzt? Ein Youtube Video und das iPad als Indikator für die Lautstärke? Was soll ich denn daraus jetzt genau mitnehmen?


----------



## the_move (27. August 2017)

*AW: PS4 Pro wie hinstellen für bessere kühlen?*



blautemple schrieb:


> Ehrlich jetzt? Ein Youtube Video und das iPad als Indikator für die Lautstärke? Was soll ich denn daraus jetzt genau mitnehmen?


Dass es auch leiser geht?! Genau das habe ich versucht mit den mir möglichen Mitteln zu veranschaulichen. Ich werde mir bestimmt nicht für um die 200€ nen spezielles Mikrofon nebst andere Geräte zulegen nur um alles noch exakter zu belegen. Denke es reicht schon um nachzuweisen, dass - aus welchem Grund auch immer - nicht jede PS4 klingt, als wäre dauerhaft eine Flugzeugturbine am arbeiten.


----------



## gangville (20. Juni 2018)

*AW: PS4 Pro wie hinstellen für bessere kühlen?*

Der Thread ist zwar etwas alt.
mein Tipp wäre, die wärmeleitpaste durch hochwertigere zu ersetzen.
hab nämlich gehört, dass die standarddinger nicht gut wären.


----------



## the_move (20. Juni 2018)

*AW: PS4 Pro wie hinstellen für bessere kühlen?*

Du meinst Flüssigmetall. Hatte ich im PS4 Sammelthread bereits gepostet.


----------



## Cleesh (20. Juni 2018)

*AW: PS4 Pro wie hinstellen für bessere kühlen?*

Normale wlp ist auch schon viel besser als die PS4 eigene .
Würde zur thermal Grizzly kryonaut greifen die hat einen sehr guten Kühlwert und ist nicht ganz so schwer aufzutragen wie Flüssigmetall.

Außerdem würde ich die Playstation wenn die Möglichkeit besteht frei hinstellen oder hin hängen ( letzteres habe ich gemacht ) .

Wallmount:

Innovelis TotalMount Wandhalterung für Sony PlayStation 4 Pro Innovelis TotalMount Wandhalterung fur Sony: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor


----------



## gangville (20. Juni 2018)

*AW: PS4 Pro wie hinstellen für bessere kühlen?*



the_move schrieb:


> Du meinst Flüssigmetall. Hatte ich im PS4 Sammelthread bereits gepostet.



Wärmeleitpaste würde schon reichen.
eventuell könnte man auch einen besseren Kühlkörpern mit heatpipes montieren, jedoch würde ich es nur den Erfahrenen raten.


----------



## Sebbi12392 (1. März 2019)

*AW: PS4 Pro wie hinstellen für bessere kühlen?*

Na ja mittlerweile hab ich mich daran gewöhnt. Und stimmt wenn die Spiele auf Platte sind is se echt leise. Des wr wohl des Laufwerk was so laut war. Also mittlerweile alles Gut. Danke für die Hilfe
MfG


----------



## AbuMegatron (2. März 2019)

*AW: PS4 Pro wie hinstellen für bessere kühlen?*



Sebbi12392 schrieb:


> Na ja mittlerweile hab ich mich daran gewöhnt. Und stimmt wenn die Spiele auf Platte sind is se echt leise. Des wr wohl des Laufwerk was so laut war. Also mittlerweile alles Gut. Danke für die Hilfe
> MfG



Dachte die Blu Ray wird nur für die Lizenz genutzt? (Alle spiele laufen über HDD) oder irre ich mich?


----------

